# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Maquina + Objectiva

## Christophe Barardo

Boas, eu tava a pensar em adquirir uma Canon 1000D + uma objectiva SIGMA
 Objectiva 70-300 mm F4-5,6 DG Macro, a minha ideia é tirar fotos a paisagem  e tb a reef's e animais na natureza.

Eu n percebo mt de foto, sou amante de foto mas nunca tive um reflex, logo sou um principiante.

Os euros tb n são mts. eheh

Cumprimentos

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Boas, eu tava a pensar em adquirir uma Canon 1000D + uma objectiva SIGMA
>  Objectiva 70-300 mm F4-5,6 DG Macro, a minha ideia é tirar fotos a paisagem  e tb a reef's e animais na natureza.
> 
> Eu n percebo mt de foto, sou amante de foto mas nunca tive um reflex, logo sou um principiante.
> 
> Os euros tb n são mts. eheh
> 
> Cumprimentos


Boas Christophe, qual é o teu orçamento ? Essa objectiva não é a indicada para quem quer tirar fotos a paisagens!

----------


## Christophe Barardo

a maquina traz uma objetiva 18-55 DC. O minimo possivel, mas a gastar que n seja pa encostar. :S

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu recomendo para rostos, interiores e até peixes em aquário.... a Canon 50mm f 1,8

Custa 100€, e para mim, é a lente que toda a gente devia ter. Vale todos os "poucos" cêntimos que custa.

----------


## Christophe Barardo

Detesto tar em dilemas. :S
Fui ver preços e o vendedor recomendou-m a nikon D3100 ou a canon 500D.

Neste momento estou mais inclinado pa canon 500D.

Ajudei pessoal, pq tds nos sabemos que os vendedores querem é vender, eu gostava ter dicas de quem percebe mesmo da arte. =D

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Boas, eu tava a pensar em adquirir uma Canon 1000D + uma objectiva SIGMA
>  Objectiva 70-300 mm F4-5,6 DG Macro, a minha ideia é tirar fotos a paisagem  e tb a reef's e animais na natureza.
> 
> Eu n percebo mt de foto, sou amante de foto mas nunca tive um reflex, logo sou um principiante.
> 
> Os euros tb n são mts. eheh
> 
> Cumprimentos



A canon 1000d está em promoção na Vobis a 560 traz a 18-55 + 70-300.

----------


## TiagoKosta

Boas

A 500d é bastante superior à 1000d e em relação a objectivas na minha opinião nenhuma dessas aprova. Uma objectiva especifica macro faz toda a diferença!
Seja Tamron, Sigma ou Canon nota-se uma diferença abismal na qualidade, se bem que para quem não se importar com o dinheiro a gastar tem a Sigma Macro 2.8f 150mm que é uma verdadeira bomba.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu recomendo para rostos, interiores e até peixes em aquário.... a Canon 50mm f 1,8
> 
> Custa 100, e para mim, é a lente que toda a gente devia ter. Vale todos os "poucos" cêntimos que custa.


.f 1.8 entra então mais luz, e não precisas de tripé...

Isto é tudo uma questão de luz...
uma dslr com menos megapixels, pode ter menos ruido porque tem menor densidade de pixels, ainda pensei em comprar uma em segunda mão, mas estácomplicado...
vou ter de me aperfeiçoar com a minha...
 :Big Grin: 

A outra diferença e grande para as dias máquinas normais, é o grande ccd, e portanto menos densidade de pixels, e maiores, bastando menos luz para ficar excitados...

é também por isso que acho uma máquina com menos megapixels pode ser melhor.
eles compensam com grandes processadores, que retiram ruido...mas eu ñão sei...

----------


## Christophe Barardo

Acho que vou mesmo obtar po uma canon 500D com a objectiva 18-55 que traz, e compro a parte a canon 50mm. 

Que m dizem caros colegas?

----------


## António Vitor

> Acho que vou mesmo obtar po uma canon 500D com a objectiva 18-55 que traz, e compro a parte a canon 50mm. 
> 
> Que m dizem caros colegas?


não sei...mas a de 50 mm é de quanto f-number?

isso é importante....se mais luz entrar na máquina melhores fotos consegues tirar...por isso a tal de 100 euros que se falou aqui é impressionante.

É assim porque os animais mexem-se...
 :Big Grin: 

F-number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
uma de f1.4 tem quase 4 vezes mais luz, e portanto podes aumentar o shutter speed quase 4x em relação a uma de f 4.5 

Está directamente relacionada com o tamanho da lente do diametro...mais diametro mais luz pode captar...e MAIS CARA A LENTE...
claro que se reduzires o tamanho também aumenta...só que ficas com menos opções de zoom e etc...

Em relação á dslr é uma boa entry..acho
agora fica mais barata por existir modelos mais evoluidos, mas pode ser melhor em outros aspectos...
a evolução nem sempre é para a frente...

----------


## Christophe Barardo

A lente é aquela que s falou a de 1.8. Entao posso concluir que a maquina é uma boa opçao?

----------


## António Vitor

> A lente é aquela que s falou a de 1.8. Entao posso concluir que a maquina é uma boa opçao?


sim, vai depender também do teu jeito... (ganhas com a prática também) mais do que pelas capacidades da máquina mas também ajuda...


Se eu não estou em erro, foca-te a 1:1 a 15 cms, com a de 50 mm...(por favor não tenho a certeza alguém que me corrija se eu estiver enganado)
com uma mais cara de por exemplo 100 mm, conseguias focar 1:1 (tamanho real) a 30 cms...

ou seja se tiveres um coral a 15 cms com a de 50 mm, vais conseguir melhor foto que a outra de 100 mm (a que se falou aqui)  a 30 cms...

claro que se o coral estiver em ambas  a 30 cms....ganha a de 100mm..

----------


## Luís Amaral

Quem compra a 500D compra a 550D  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Vitor

> Quem compra a 500D compra a 550D


O problema dos novos modelos é a inclusão de processadores marados, para reduzir o ruido...
mais megapixels mais ruido...

Se calhar é por isso que eu nao consigo captar quase nenhuma fluorescencia ou é mesmo tipico dos CCD's da máquinas convencionais...mesmo dslr...

se calhar tenho de comprar uma antiga de pelicula, para captar as fluorescencias...
 :Big Grin: 

ninguém me sabe responder a isto?

----------


## Christophe Barardo

Não está facil pa m decidir. 

Canon 500d ou canon 550D? eheheh

E quais objectivas pa começar o hobby?

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Não está facil pa m decidir. 
> 
> Canon 500d ou canon 550D? eheheh
> 
> E quais objectivas pa começar o hobby?


Se puderes ir para a 550d aproveita qual o valor que tens a máquina ?

----------


## Christophe Barardo

CANON EOS 550D + objectiva EF-S 18-55 IS                               633,53

CANON EOS 550D + objectiva EF-S 18-135 IS                             764,43 

CANON 550D + objectivas EF-S 18-55 IS & EF-S 55-250 IS           808,13 

CANON Objectiva EF 50 mm f/1,8 II                                             90,65 


Isto mais 14euros de portes.

----------


## António Vitor

> Se puderes ir para a 550d aproveita qual o valor que tens a máquina ?


Nunca me convenceu a tal corrida dos megapixels, Se introduzirem menos ruido com a mesma luz, sim é uma evolução, mas máquinas há que é apenas mais densidade de pixels e mais ruido...

não será o caso da 550d, porque tem um processador de ruido agressivo, agora o que faz este processador?
pois...

é também por isso que as DSLR são melhores que as outras e mais caras...
a densidade dos pixels é menos por mm^2, mas se aumentarmos os pixels sem melhorarmos as tais células, não é uma evolução...

se cada célula precisar de n fotões para ficar excitada e registar luz, se tiver menos área, vai apanhar menos fotões....fica menos sensivel. é o problema....grande mesmo...

claro que podem conseguir criar células que fiquem excitadas com menos fotoes...mas depois surge problemas quanticos, que são impossiveis (por enquanto de serem solucionados), e quando aumenta-se o iso ou menos luz vemos mais ruido, só porque tem mais uns megapixels...

não sei se é o caso, mas muitos do aumento dos megapixels é apenas marketing sem grandes vantagens.

no material electrónico é o mesmo que comprar um gpu a 1000 mhz de memoria com o bus a 64 bits...em vez de um a 700 mhz de memoria com o bus a 256...

como ninguém sabe o que é o bus compram a de 1000 mhz...
os números engana muita gente.

Pelos reviews da canon 550d, parece que fizeram a coisa bem, ou se calhar quem fez os reviews não toparam o que o cpu que retira o ruido anda a fazer...e depois pode existir situações menos óptimas...
não sei se me faço entender...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> CANON EOS 550D + objectiva EF-S 18-55 IS                               633,53
> 
> CANON EOS 550D + objectiva EF-S 18-135 IS                             764,43 
> 
> CANON 550D + objectivas EF-S 18-55 IS & EF-S 55-250 IS           808,13 
> 
> CANON Objectiva EF 50 mm f/1,8 II                                             90,65 
> 
> 
> Isto mais 14euros de portes.


Não é uma decisão fácil, sem saber ao certo a tua preferência e para que vais utilizar a máquina.

Vais utilizar em viagens (turismo, paisagem) e precisas de portabilidade? Vai para a opção 18-135mm + 50mm F/1,8

Não te esqueças de comprar uns bons filtros para as lentes, os meus custaram +/- 25. É um investimento, que para além de "melhorar" certas fotos, pode prevenir acidentes com as lentes. 

Certifica-te que a lente tem IS, porque a trabalhares com >100mm, é um bom auxílio.

----------


## Christophe Barardo

A ideia é mesmo turismo+paisagem+macro de bichos e plantas.

----------

